# Buy GC2310?



## firefighter1204 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking at a GC2310, loader and backhoe. 2005 with 500hrs. for 9,500. Good buy or not? Also if I decide to buy would be looking for a belly mower for it if anyone is selling.


----------



## hnealgene (May 25, 2012)

*Gc 2310*

I have a 2310 with loader and backhoe, 3pt finish mower and brush hog. I may want to sell it if I move this summer. If you are interested let me know. It has 450 hrs. Neal


----------

